# Great job ..... but



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I really get alot of use out of these and great job to who ever designed the hook......But whoever was in charge of the wheel design definetly did not consider these roofs.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Any way to easily swap them out for bigger, rugged, rubber casters?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Already did need to get a pic.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I like those hooks also, I have 5 or 6 of them. I prefer to use 1 hook per ladder though to roll it up the roof. That way if it takes off left or right I can just drop the one side to stop momentum.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

nice mitts, real professional looking:whistling2:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Those mitts are brand new just taped.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I never seen ladder hooks with wheels
But it is facing the wrong way? No?
I'd want the wheel to be somehow on the side. The rail. Push it up on the side and let it drop. I guess you got to flip the whole ladder around where it is. It's not the work, effort it takes, it's the lessening the chance of damage,


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BPC said:


> Those mitts are brand new just taped.


Which begs the question…


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I use the same hooks. 1 per ladder. No problem running them up shakes.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

We tape them because they get dirty and transfer it to new paint after prep.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Man could I ever have used those today. Dormers off of a corrugated steel roof. Thing was slick except for the hex screw heads your butt would catch on as you slid down. I really can't imagine anything worse than painting dormers. You've got a paint can in one hand, a brush in the other and there's often a wasp or hornet flying around your head and you're always hanging on for dear life.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Man could I ever have used those today. Dormers off of a corrugated steel roof. Thing was slick except for the hex screw heads your butt would catch on as you slid down. I really can't imagine anything worse than painting dormers. You've got a paint can in one hand, a brush in the other and there's often a wasp or hornet flying around your head and you're always hanging on for dear life.


We use plastic window masking film when we have to work on a metal roof. It does double duty: it protects the roof from errant paint drips and provides non-slip footing. We discovered the latter only by serendipity.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> We use plastic window masking film when we have to work on a metal roof. It does double duty: it protects the roof from errant paint drips and provides non-slip footing. We discovered the latter only by serendipity.


Thanks for the tip! I have used the foam from old cushions for grip but film would be much easier. Can't believe I hadn't serendipitously discovered the same as we use film for protection also.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I used some of those non slip tarps from SW on metal roofs. Worked really well. They're meant for putting on hardwood steps etc. they either have little black dots or funky texture depending on which tarp you get. I bought a couple sets of anchors for metal standing seam roofs for a big chunk of change a couple years ago and then they didn't even fit the seams we were working over. 
And yes I hate dormers too!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Gough said:


> We use plastic window masking film when we have to work on a metal roof. It does double duty: it protects the roof from errant paint drips and provides non-slip footing. We discovered the latter only by serendipity.



That's a great idea!!! Have you had issues with the window masking film leaving any type of glue residue that dirt sticks to after it's been removed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> That's a great idea!!! Have you had issues with the window masking film leaving any type of glue residue that dirt sticks to after it's been removed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That hasn't been a problem.


----------

